# post-menopausal vaginal discharge



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

Does anyone else ever have a discharge that is almost exactly like the discharge around the time of ovulation, except it can't be because you haven't ovulated in over 2 years?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi,I have not hit menopause yet, so I can't tell you anything based on my experience, but I can tell you about my mom. She is going on 69 years old, but had a hysterectomy at the age of 36. Here it is over 30 years later and she still gets a lot of the symptoms, when it would be that time of the month, including the discharge, so I suspect what you are experiencing is fairly common.It isn't bloody is it ? If you do start discharging blood then I would get that checked out.Jeanne


----------

